# TiVo Priority Update Page Lives Again



## gonzotek

I set up a service years ago to notify me when the priority page changes. The page has been inactive for a long time, and more recently had disappeared entirely from the site. Today the notify service sent me a change notice. Looks like the page is back. No word from Margret on Twitter yet, so I won't automatically assume it'll actually do anything till something official is announced. That said I'm adding in my two premiere tsns now! 

http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## ghuido

I'll give it a go ..


----------



## ghuido

uhm .. what's up with the link ...

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...com/priority&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13335525802943


----------



## sharkster

Oh wow! I had long forgotten about this. I remember using it many years ago with my Series 2 boxes and it worked.


----------



## Ryan166

Congratulations, you should receive your update within 3-5 days :up:


----------



## gonzotek

ghuido said:


> uhm .. what's up with the link ...
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...com/priority&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13335525802943


Not sure...the "tivo.com/priority" page is a redirect, which lands back here for me:
http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/software-priority-request/index.html?WT.z_links=priority_vanity


----------



## beejay

Thanks for the heads-up. I'm signed up. (I guess I should make a page monitor too.)


----------



## hefe

I signed up too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Drewster

I'm in.


----------



## alokkola

Signed up... thanks!


----------



## gonzotek

Now we just have to find out if this is actually tied into a "Spring update" distribution server (or whatever), or if the page is just silently eating the tsns right now 

I'm sure Margret doesn't want to overflow her email box for 2-3 weeks like the winter update required


----------



## akaussie

Thanks for point this out - signed up!


----------



## crxssi

gonzotek said:


> Now we just have to find out if this is actually tied into a "Spring update" distribution server (or whatever), or if the page is just silently eating the tsns right now


Exactly. There is no reason to believe that page is doing anything at all, since it doesn't mention any version numbers, dates, or anything useful.

But that didn't stop me from putting in my TSN, anyway


----------



## aaronwt

yes. I figure it can't hurt. So I entered the TSN for each of my four Premieres.


----------



## mazman

I was able to enter the TSN for one TiVo, but for the other two I received a message saying that the TSN had already been entered. Strange...


----------



## Jackamus

I was able to enter two of my three. The third I opted out.


----------



## lessd

I tried but nothing happened after I hit submit, my TSN just stayed, could the sight be overloaded ?


----------



## mazman

lessd said:


> I tried but nothing happened after I hit submit, my TSN just stayed, could the sight be overloaded ?


I had the same problem but after refreshing the page several times it finally worked.


----------



## magnus

gonzotek said:


> I set up a service years ago to notify me when the priority page changes. The page has been inactive for a long time, and more recently had disappeared entirely from the site. Today the notify service sent me a change notice. Looks like the page is back. No word from Margret on Twitter yet, so I won't automatically assume it'll actually do anything till something official is announced. That said I'm adding in my two premiere tsns now!
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/priority


You're welcome


----------



## rainwater

Since it doesn't say what your are signing up for, I am going to assume you guys are now on the list for TiVo to remote detonate your Premiere's into little pieces. Congrats everyone.


----------



## beejay

rainwater said:


> Since it doesn't say what your are signing up for, I am going to assume you guys are now on the list for TiVo to remote detonate your Premiere's into little pieces. Congrats everyone.


I guess "TiVo® Software Priority Request" is too opaque.


----------



## jaredmwright

Signed up both of my Premieres. Wouldn't work in Firefox 10 but worked fine on IE 9.
Looking forward to new features.


----------



## Teeps

I hope this fixes the spontaneous reboot and missing channel problems.


----------



## GoEagles

I saw this on Engadget:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/04/tivo-premiere-updates-coming-with-new-netflix-and-youtube-apps/


----------



## lessd

mazman said:


> I had the same problem but after refreshing the page several times it finally worked.


*Safari* works great on this sight but *IE9* still will not work for me.


----------



## djwilso

Now it says "Congratulations! You will receive your software update once the update is available."

Coolness! :up:


----------



## caddyroger

I signed up also. If every does this it will take 4 to get a priority update.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> Since it doesn't say what your are signing up for, I am going to assume you guys are now on the list for TiVo to remote detonate your Premiere's into little pieces. Congrats everyone.


As long as I'm not signed up to become a Human CentiPad I guess it's ok.


----------



## compnurd

aaronwt said:


> As long as I'm not signed up to become a Human CentiPad I guess it's ok.


LOL


----------



## brentil

She had said they were working on an automated method to allow us to request access that would be available for a future release. Maybe this is finally it.


----------



## BlackBetty

Did the old signup page allow you to copy and paste your number in? This new page doesn't allow that because have you to put your number in multiple fields. not sure why they did it that way. 

Plus the old page even let you put in "-" and it would strip it out.


----------



## MichaelK

BlackBetty said:


> Did the old signup page allow you to copy and paste your number in? This new page doesn't allow that because have you to put your number in multiple fields. not sure why they did it that way.
> 
> Plus the old page even let you put in "-" and it would strip it out.


wish there was just a button to click (even if were an easter egg) on the my account page...


----------



## aaronwt

It's only a few digits to enter. I entered four TSNs from my cell phone quickly.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

I just add it to roboform so it only takes me 2 seconds to do it. 

Thank You for the heads-up.


----------



## crxssi

jaredmwright said:


> Signed up both of my Premieres. Wouldn't work in Firefox 10 but worked fine on IE 9.


I am using Firefox 10 under Linux. Worked just fine. No proprietary, closed source, single-OS browser needed.


----------



## LoREvanescence

don't know what it is for, but I signed up just in case there is something that comes out of it.


----------



## TZR916

Ryan166 said:


> Congratulations, you should receive your update within 3-5 days :up:


It's now been 10 days since I signed up my Elite, no update. Still on v20.2-01-2-758


----------



## Bighouse

Added my new Elite model!


----------



## mmf01

Just signed up my 2 Premieres! Thanks OP!


----------



## cherry ghost

Margaret tweeted the link tonight

"The TiVo Premiere Spring Update isn't released yet, but signing up at http://tivo.com/priority will get you near the top of the list when it is."


----------



## Test

cherry ghost said:


> Margaret tweeted the link tonight
> 
> "The TiVo Premiere Spring Update isn't released yet, but signing up at http://tivo.com/priority will get you near the top of the list when it is."


If you are wondering if already submitted numbers are still valid or you would have to re-enter, I tried and got this...

We're sorry. Your TSN has already been submitted. Please try again.


----------



## aaronwt

cherry ghost said:


> Margaret tweeted the link tonight
> 
> "The TiVo Premiere Spring Update isn't released yet, but signing up at http://tivo.com/priority will get you near the top of the list when it is."


Thanks!! That is good news!!


----------



## DeWitt

crxssi said:


> I am using Firefox 10 under Linux. Worked just fine. No proprietary, closed source, single-OS browser needed.


Firefox 11 worked fine for me...(Win 7 64)


----------



## larrs

mazman said:


> I was able to enter the TSN for one TiVo, but for the other two I received a message saying that the TSN had already been entered. Strange...


I got the same message on one of my four. I think it could be that particular box had already won the lottery and was scheduled by Tivo.

Sound feasible?


----------



## angel35

aaronwt said:


> Thanks!! That is good news!!


Not working for my box :down:#all x out. any one know why???


----------



## gonzotek

angel35 said:


> Not working for my box :down:#all x out. any one know why???


I just gave it a whirl. The first time it loaded, it appeared that some of the javascript code for the form wasn't correctly loaded. What should happen is that the XXXX characters in each box should be a light grey and should disappear as soon as you click the box. What actually just happened to me was that they were black and did not disappear when clicked on. I cleared them out manually and tried re-entering one of my TSNs. Instead of getting a success notice, or a notice that I had already entered the TSN, the result was a 'page not found' tivo.com page. Then I went back to the priority request page (tivo.com/priority), to see if I could sniff out the error, but this time it loaded completely correctly, and functioned as expected.

So best advice is to try again and then maybe call CS or send Margret (twitter.com/tivodesign) a message about it if it still isn't working.

NOTE: Even if you're logged in and it's working properly, the form will still only show light grey XXXX marks when you load up the page. It definitely requires you to manually look up and copy/paste the tsn from the 'your account' area of tivo.com (or from the tivo itself).


----------



## atmuscarella

I had no issues with FireFox 11 a few days ago. I copied/pasted each section my TSN from the My account/active DVR section of the TiVo site into the Priority request page.


----------



## minimeh

angel35 said:


> Not working for my box :down:#all x out. any one know why???


I verified that FireFox 11 and Chrome 18 work with the site.

Do you have Java enabled in your browser? If I turn off Java, then things don't work. Turn it back on, all ok.


----------



## crxssi

minimeh said:


> I verified that FireFox 11 and Chrome 18 work with the site.
> 
> Do you have Java enabled in your browser? If I turn off Java, then things don't work. Turn it back on, all ok.


The page has nothing to do with Java. Perhaps you mean Javascript? Java and Javascript are totally different things...


----------



## minimeh

crxssi said:


> The page has nothing to do with Java. Perhaps you mean Javascript? Java and Javascript are totally different things...


For the pedantic, of course javascript.


----------



## gonzotek

Page has changed again. Now TiVo says a release is coming soon 
tivo.com/priority

If you want to see the changes, or be alerted directly, this is the service I'm using. Note I have no affiliation with them. It's just something I used to use a long time ago to get updated on various software releases, most of which are no longer maintained 
http://www.changedetection.com/log/tivo/priority_log.html


----------



## alyssa

gonzotek said:


> http://www.tivo.com/priority


thank you


----------



## aaronwt

gonzotek said:


> .............
> If you want to see the changes, or be alerted directly, this is the service I'm using. Note I have no affiliation with them. It's just something I used to use a long time ago to get updated on various software releases, most of which are no longer maintained
> http://www.changedetection.com/log/tivo/priority_log.html


Sweet!! Thanks!!


----------



## vurbano

Signed up all of my boxes yesterday. The back arrow in IE is your friend


----------



## innocentfreak

Rather than starting a new thread, I figured it is just better to bump this one.

The page is live again for a new update later this month per TiVoDesign.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/332539245115871233


> @justharm This month. Sign up here to get it early: http://tivo.com/priority


----------



## caryrae73

Just signed up and after I do a message pops up saying, Congratulations your tivo box will be updated within 3 days of the Fall update become available.


----------



## shamilian

caryrae73 said:


> Just signed up and after I do a message pops up saying, Congratulations your tivo box will be updated within 3 days of the Fall update becoming available.


Fall update?

Maybe they need to update their priority page first.


----------



## mrizzo80

Wonder what the Spring 2013 update will have. MLB.tv probably. Any other rumors or guesses on what may be in it?


----------



## MeInDallas

Hopefully a ton of bug fixes for the 4 tuner models :up:


----------



## Bierboy

caryrae73 said:


> Just signed up and after I do a message pops up saying, Congratulations your tivo box will be updated within 3 days of the Fall update become available.


Mine just said "....within 3 days of the update becoming available." No "fall" mentioned...


----------



## NotNowChief

Dynamic Tuner Allocation for the Mini?


----------



## fjc

NotNowChief said:


> Dynamic Tuner Allocation for the Mini?


I'd immediately order a Mini (or two!) if that was part of the update.


----------



## innocentfreak

NotNowChief said:


> Dynamic Tuner Allocation for the Mini?





fjc said:


> I'd immediately order a Mini (or two!) if that was part of the update.


I get the impression not yet, because Margret replied to someone earlier stating this year rather than this update.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/332246308079415298


----------



## compnurd

innocentfreak said:


> I get the impression not yet, because Margret replied to someone earlier stating this year rather than this update.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/332246308079415298


Thats a change. Originally they said Q2 this year


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

It seems like the fall may be their drop-dead date for a number of things all happening at once. Along with new snappy DVRs, they should also have the Minis mostly fixed and hopefully Android support for the Stream and the new DVR's integrated transcoding.

It'll be nice if they finally have the whole-home lineup running on all 4 cylinders.


----------



## button1066

Maybe it is something to do with the imminent obsolescence of the TiVo Desktop software and a possible replacement.


----------



## jaredmwright

Agree, once dynamic tuner allocation is in, I will probably pick up two. I am also hoping for a new faster 6 tuner model. Based on the naming change from Elite to Premiere 4 and Premiere 4XL, I am hoping we see Premiere 6 and Premiere 6XL. With 3TB and 4TB drives becoming common they could make an appearance, especially with a home lineup like they are setting up with a more centralized hub and spoke concept. Cable cards can handle up to 6 streams, so I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## nooneuknow

It worked for all four of my 2-tuner Premieres as of today. It could mean there's another one coming, or as previously suggested, just taking the TSNs regardless. I wasn't even logged into my account.

It's also good PR to always keep us thinking they're actually going to fix and/or add something (and hopefully not break, or take away, something, as is also fairly common).


----------



## ajwees41

button1066 said:


> Maybe it is something to do with the imminent obsolescence of the TiVo Desktop software and a possible replacement.


Tivo desktop isn;t going away just will not be free.


----------



## button1066

ajwees41 said:


> Tivo desktop isn;t going away just will not be free.


It's being replaced. The current version won't be available much longer. The new might well need the new tivo update to function.


----------



## compnurd

Looks like the update is confirmed for this month. I am not expecting anything major right now based on her comments in twitter. but wouldnt be surprised if there is a lot of background software things addressed. I think the database change in the fall precluded this


----------



## ajwees41

button1066 said:


> It's being replaced. The current version won't be available much longer. The new might well need the new tivo update to function.


what's your source that it's being replaced?


----------



## gweempose

button1066 said:


> It's being replaced. The current version won't be available much longer. The new might well need the new tivo update to function.


TiVo recently sent me an email encouraging me to grab the free version of TiVo desktop before it's no longer available. Why would they bother doing this if it will soon be completely useless?


----------



## ajwees41

All the TiVo desktop needs to do is provide a way to transfer the show off the Dvr's.


----------



## jcthorne

gweempose said:


> TiVo recently sent me an email encouraging me to grab the free version of TiVo desktop before it's no longer available. Why would they bother doing this if it will soon be completely useless?


Why would you assume No Longer Available = Completely Useless?

Tivo is just no longer going to make a free version available. Mostly due to support issues with Windows 8. The paid version which includes the codecs that Win 8 does not, is still available and will be for the foreseeable future, IE its not being cancelled.

Don't read more into this than there is.


----------



## ajwees41

jcthorne said:


> Why would you assume No Longer Available = Completely Useless?
> 
> Tivo is just no longer going to make a free version available. Mostly due to support issues with Windows 8. The paid version which includes the codecs that Win 8 does not, is still available and will be for the foreseeable future, IE its not being cancelled.
> 
> Don't read more into this than there is.


I just transfer qa show via TiVo desktop on windows 8 basic so it does work.


----------



## aaronwt

ajwees41 said:


> has anyone even tried it with windows 8 basic?


I use it with Windows 8 pro with the free media center upgrade.


----------



## ajwees41

aaronwt said:


> I use it with Windows 8 pro with the free media center upgrade.


That should have the codecs


----------



## JWhites

Ryan166 said:


> Congratulations, you should receive your update within 3-5 days :up:


Ditto for both of my boxes. Quite excited!:up:



BigJimOutlaw said:


> It seems like the fall may be their drop-dead date for a number of things all happening at once. Along with new snappy DVRs, they should also have the Minis mostly fixed and hopefully Android support for the Stream and the new DVR's integrated transcoding.
> 
> It'll be nice if they finally have the whole-home lineup running on all 4 cylinders.


OOOH!! Man I would love if they'd bring Android support for the Stream. I just hate that they are currently snubbing such a large group of customers who use Android. In fact the current lack of Android support was one of the reasons why I purchased a Premiere 4 instead of the Stream. Personally I wish the Stream supported MoCA but that's for another thread 



Teeps said:


> I hope this fixes the spontaneous reboot and missing channel problems.


I'm personally more looking forward to seeing if they fix the incorrect and missing channel logo issue that has been an ongoing problem for years.



Bierboy said:


> Mine just said "....within 3 days of the update becoming available." No "fall" mentioned...


Same here.


----------



## NotNowChief

innocentfreak said:


> I get the impression not yet, because Margret replied to someone earlier stating this year rather than this update.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/332246308079415298


See, and some people get their underwear in a knot when I (admittedly) get on my soap box with TiVo development.

I am upset, but at the same time not surprised that the DTA for the Mini will get pushed back.

I can't wait until the fall when everyone anticipates the new products along with some updates for their existing ones, and TiVo announces a delay until first quarter 2014 which ends up being 2nd quarter 2014.


----------



## Cheezmo

Just signed up my XL4. I tried to sign up my mini but it said that the priority program does not apply to the mini.


----------



## news4me2

A software update came thru last night for one of my Premiere boxes. Here is the updated version info:

Before Update- 
Software Version: 20.2.2.1-01-2-746
Flash Player Version: 20-2-2-mr/2012.10.02-1005
HD Menu Software Version: b-iris-2-2-mr/2012.11.16-1437

After Update- 
Software Version: 20.3.1-01-2-746
Flash Player Version: quattro-2-3/2013.04.24-1805
HD Menu Software Version: b-iris-2-3/2013.03.12-1217


----------



## ajwees41

See anything different?


----------



## aaronwt

I just checked one of my Elites from my Slingplayer and initiated a connection. It took a while to download. So I'm hoping that I will get a pending restart when it finishes loading the info..


----------



## news4me2

ajwees41 said:


> See anything different?


Nothing new that I can see so far....


----------



## muzzymate

news4me2 said:


> Nothing new that I can see so far....


TiVo has not been touting or hyping this update at all. I'm sure it's just under the hood changes. Hopefully an updated Flash Player means a little speed bump to the Flash apps, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Jeff_DML

aaronwt said:


> I just checked one of my Elites from my Slingplayer and initiated a connection. It took a while to download. So I'm hoping that I will get a pending restart when it finishes loading the info..


I just called home twice and no update for me. I put myself on the list when it was first posted in this thread.


----------



## innocentfreak

For those who got it, it might be worth starting a separate thread so we can keep this one just for notifications when the priority page goes live again.


----------



## puffdaddy

news4me2 said:


> Nothing new that I can see so far....


Check the TivoCentral->Settings menu, as it would appear that might be in HD now.


----------



## news4me2

puffdaddy said:


> Check the TivoCentral->Settings menu, as it would appear that might be in HD now.


That's not changed on my TiVo. The screen still drops back to SD when I select anything under the "Settings" menu. The only screen under "Settings" that appears as HD is the "My Video Providers" sub-menu (which was HD before this update).


----------



## puffdaddy

news4me2 said:


> That's not changed on my TiVo. The screen still drops back to SD when I select anything under the "Settings" menu. The only screen under "Settings" that appears as HD is the "My Video Providers" sub-menu (which was HD before this update).


Thanks for confirming that. There's been a fair amount of development but perhaps it's not ready to be released yet.


----------



## mrizzo80

I got the .3 update. Took about 45 minutes to install. Don't see any changes other than what's been mentioned (build numbers). I would think they'd be releasing the Spring 2013 update very shortly since Margret mentioned on Twitter it will be available for everyone before the month is out. Don't Priority signups usually get it ~2 weeks before the general release?


----------



## JWhites

muzzymate said:


> TiVo has not been touting or hyping this update at all. I'm sure it's just under the hood changes. Hopefully an updated Flash Player means a little speed bump to the Flash apps, but I'm not holding my breath.


I've noticed on my PS3 that the Netflix app seems to have a different interface and load screen after an update. Prior to that the TiVo and PS3 Netflix apps both looked and worked identically. It's possible that this update may update the Netflix and other apps? Just guessing. I contacted Margerate and asked if some sort of "change list" will be available to let us know what was updated and such and she said she will see what she can get as far as release notes to share on the forum.


----------



## JWhites

news4me2 said:


> That's not changed on my TiVo. The screen still drops back to SD when I select anything under the "Settings" menu. The only screen under "Settings" that appears as HD is the "My Video Providers" sub-menu (which was HD before this update).


Also settings that appear in HD is the DVR name screen, customize discovery bar screen, video window setting screen, and the allow live tv on other devices screen for 4 tuner models, right?


----------



## news4me2

JWhites said:


> Also settings that appear in HD is the DVR name screen, customize discovery bar screen, video window setting screen, and the allow live tv on other devices screen for 4 tuner models, right?


Yes, you are correct about those screens also being in HD on the 2 tuner Premiere...


----------



## JWhites

Awesome. I'm looking forward to the new update though a little disappointed that it wasn't as big of a game changer as the January 2012, May 2012, and October 2012 updates were.


----------



## drebbe

Is the TiVo update priority page live again? When it's dead, the page tells you there is no update pending, but I went there today and it allowed me to enter my TSN, but the verbiage on the page looks like it comes from the last update 

"TiVo® Update Priority Request

We are in the process of releasing an update for TiVo Mini and the TiVo Premiere series of DVRs that includes the MLB.TV app. "

so I'm far from certain that we are on the verge of another update. Has the update page been like this since 20.3.1 was released and I just haven't noticed until today?


----------



## innocentfreak

It is the old sign-up. It says I have already submitted my TSN. They probably just didn't deactivate it this time.


----------



## lessd

innocentfreak said:


> It is the old sign-up. It says I have already submitted my TSN. They probably just didn't deactivate it this time.


It page did take my Mini, but not any of my TPs as the page did say _*already submitted
*_


----------



## JWhites

I just checked the priorty site and it says "There are not currently any updates available for TiVo Premiere boxes" So I guess we'll be waiting awhile _again_


----------



## CoxInPHX

Old Priority Page URL is no longer valid

http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## brentil

CoxInPHX said:


> Old Priority Page URL is no longer valid
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/priority


The newer priority page is offline too.


----------



## JWhites

Probably because of the total redesign of the website?


----------



## brentil

JWhites said:


> Probably because of the total redesign of the website?


Yeah, I didn't realize that at the time.


----------



## jjd416

I think this might be the new link since the website redesign:

http://research.tivo.com/932priority/index.htm


----------



## JWhites

Looks like it.


----------



## mrizzo80

jjd416 said:


> I think this might be the new link since the website redesign:
> 
> http://research.tivo.com/932priority/index.htm


That looks like an old priority update page dedicated to a specific software release (v9.3.2?).


----------



## gonzotek

brentil said:


> The newer priority page is offline too.


http://www.tivo.com/priority is back up with a message:


> There are not currently any updates available for TiVo Premiere boxes.


----------



## jaredmwright

Pretty unpolished to still show Premiere instead of a generic message for all boxes since they aren't promoting the Premiere and have moved onto Roamio now.


----------



## gonzotek

jaredmwright said:


> Pretty unpolished to still show Premiere instead of a generic message for all boxes since they aren't promoting the Premiere and have moved onto Roamio now.


There are now many more Premiere units in the field than Roamio units. I seem to recall a similar situation during the Series 3 -> Premiere transition, but I may be mis-remembering. Anyway, they won't _need_ a priority update page for the Roamio line until
A) They have an update available for them; and
B) There are more than a few thousand units in the field.

I'm betting that they're preparing to release a Fall update for the Premiere, and the page is being prepared for that update.


----------



## CoxInPHX

http://www.tivo.com/priority

"We are preparing to release the Fall Update for TiVo Premiere, TiVo Mini, and TiVo Roamio boxes. TiVo Roamio and TiVo Mini boxes will automatically receive the update on the day it becomes available. TiVo Premiere boxes will be updated in groups. If you would like your TiVo Premiere to be in one of the first groups to be updated, please enter your TiVo Service Number below."

Note: Only TiVo Premiere boxes purchased directly from TiVo.com or a retailer are eligible for this update. Boxes provided by cable companies will be updated on a different schedule.​


----------



## MeInDallas

Thank you God/Jesus/Buddha/Allah and all deities!

And TivoMargret!


----------



## aaronwt

CoxInPHX said:


> http://www.tivo.com/priority
> 
> "We are preparing to release the Fall Update for TiVo Premiere, TiVo Mini, and TiVo Roamio boxes. TiVo Roamio and TiVo Mini boxes will automatically receive the update on the day it becomes available. TiVo Premiere boxes will be updated in groups. If you would like your TiVo Premiere to be in one of the first groups to be updated, please enter your TiVo Service Number below."
> 
> Note: Only TiVo Premiere boxes purchased directly from TiVo.com or a retailer are eligible for this update. Boxes provided by cable companies will be updated on a different schedule.​


Thanks!!


----------



## pbubel

Yup, signed up also...


----------



## ajwees41

anybody know when is it supposed to be out?


----------



## nsnasser

Woohoo


----------



## dhoward

I am hesitant about being a beta tester for this update but would signup if I knew it included the rumored Dynamic Tuning. Margret's description left that little tidbit out. Is that feature in this update?


----------



## bradleys

It will come to you box whether you join the priority page or not. 

BTW, The did say DTA was coming in the "fall release", and this is being referred to as the "fall release" a soooooo.......


----------



## aaronwt

dhoward said:


> I am hesitant about being a beta tester for this update but would signup if I knew it included the rumored Dynamic Tuning. Margret's description left that little tidbit out. Is that feature in this update?


This has nothing to do with being a beta tester. It's a different site to sign up for being a beta tester.


----------



## dhoward

That was a tongue in cheek comment. Many early adopters of Tivo's updates have ended up with a new set of problems. I would only signup for early release if DTA were going to be part of it. Otherwise I have no problem waiting. Even though DTA has been indicated for the Fall release Margret left that out in her description. Maybe an oversight maybe not.


----------



## unitron

dhoward said:


> That was a tongue in cheek comment. Many early adopters of Tivo's updates have ended up with a new set of problems. I would only signup for early release if DTA were going to be part of it. Otherwise I have no problem waiting. Even though DTA has been indicated for the Fall release Margret left that out in her description. Maybe an oversight maybe not.


Isn't everyone who buys an S4 a beta tester?


----------



## mr_smits

Great to see Tivo updated the TSN box to a single, large box instead of 4 different boxes. Hurray! But new annoyance: the box doesn't automatically remove - when you copy/paste, so now you have to paste then delete the 3 - then enter the final 3 characters by hand. Two steps forward, one step back.


----------



## lpwcomp

mr_smits said:


> Great to see Tivo updated the TSN box to a single, large box instead of 4 different boxes. Hurray! But new annoyance: the box doesn't automatically remove - when you copy/paste, so now you have to paste then delete the 3 - then enter the final 3 characters by hand. Two steps forward, one step back.


Much easier if you copy/paste from pyTivo.


----------



## lgnad

Ok, so I've been able to sign up for all of the other priority updates... Have an XL4 and Premier bought from Tivo (and a mini from Best Buy)

"Your box is not eligible for a priority update at this time. If your box was provided by a cable company, it will be updated on a different schedule. If your box is a TiVo Roamio or a TiVo Mini it will be automatically updated the day the release becomes available."

Hmmmm.


----------



## muzzymate

So, anyone know what's in this update for us Premiere users?


----------



## waterchange

muzzymate said:


> So, anyone know what's in this update for us Premiere users?


Here's info on the update.

BTW, the priority signup page is croaking for me when I hit the submit button. Hopefully it's not broken just for me. I'm getting:

Error 404--Not Found
From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
10.4.5 404 Not Found


----------



## NotNowChief

waterchange said:


> Here's info on the update.
> 
> BTW, the priority signup page is croaking for me when I hit the submit button. Hopefully it's not broken just for me. I'm getting:
> 
> Error 404--Not Found
> From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
> 10.4.5 404 Not Found


Me too.


----------



## ellinj

NotNowChief said:


> Me too.


me three


----------



## Dan203

Worked for me after a few tries.


----------



## dguffin

My cable company has provided my premiere DVRs. How will I know when the update happens to my boxes?


----------



## morac

I didn't get an error, but I didn't get a confirmation either. It just appeared to reload the page.


----------



## ellinj

Seems to be working this morning.


----------



## NotNowChief

I just tried again this morning.

No confirmation, the page just reloads as morac mentioned above.

I guess the "working" priority page is on the top-secret yet infamous "coming soon" list TiVo has


----------



## ufo4sale

Did they bring back the search feature when in the guide I.E. SPORTS, MOVIES, Comedies?


----------



## caddyroger

Yesterday I was getting the 404 error page. I just tried it and it work ok.


----------



## Jeff_DML

muzzymate said:


> So, anyone know what's in this update for us Premiere users?





> the Fall Update will begin rolling out  bringing a variety of bug fixes, a far more usable Netflix app, Wishlists in HD, and dynamic tuner allocation for a better TiVo Mini experience. Unfortunately, the new slightly tweaked TiVo UI (colors, fonts) wont be available until 2014.


http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-10/tivo-premiere-fall-update-cometh/


----------



## gweempose

I just enrolled my three boxes.


----------



## ellinj

Wonder if there will be a mini update as well. Anyone try and add their mini to the list?


----------



## Loach

ellinj said:


> Wonder if there will be a mini update as well. Anyone try and add their mini to the list?


Update page states the following:



> We are preparing to release the Fall Update for TiVo Premiere, TiVo Mini, and TiVo Roamio boxes. TiVo Roamio and *TiVo Mini boxes will automatically receive the update on the day it becomes available. *TiVo Premiere boxes will be updated in groups. If you would like your TiVo Premiere to be in one of the first groups to be updated, please enter your TiVo Service Number below.


----------



## lgnad

Well, the page now has the number split up, and it worked  <shrug>


----------



## lpwcomp

lgnad said:


> Well, the page now has the number split up, and it worked  <shrug>


I successfully put both of mine in while it was one field. Just to be sure, I just tried to add one again with the separate fields and was told it is already in the priority list.


----------



## morac

It's still not working for me. If I put my TSN in, the page still just reloads with no message. If I put an invalid TSN I get an error, but I never get a success manage. Now it's just harder to retry.


----------



## waterchange

It's amazing how a tech/software company can have such a messed up web experience. Earlier this today the priority page would just reload for me to w/o any message. Just now I was able to add my TSNs in and get the "Thank you! Your TiVo box has been added to the priority update list" message.


----------



## morac

It finally worked for me 36 hours after I first tried.


----------



## gweempose

waterchange said:


> It's amazing how a tech/software company can have such a messed up web experience ...


TiVo literally has one of the slowest websites I've ever seen.


----------



## mrsean

I guess you haven't been shopping for health insurance lately...


----------



## gonzotek

New Priority List is up for 20.3.8:
http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_3_8 (note tivo.com/priority redirects to the priority_20_3_8 page now)


> We are preparing to release a software update (20.3.8) for TiVo Premiere, TiVo Mini, and TiVo Roamio boxes. TiVo Roamio and TiVo Mini boxes will automatically receive the update on the day it becomes available. TiVo Premiere boxes will be updated in groups. If you would like your TiVo Premiere to be in one of the first groups to be updated, please enter your TiVo Service Number below.
> 
> Note: Only TiVo Premiere boxes purchased directly from TiVo.com or a retailer are eligible for this update. Boxes provided by cable companies will be updated on a different schedule.


----------



## Jeff_DML

gonzotek said:


> New Priority List is up for 20.3.8:
> http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_3_8 (note tivo.com/priority redirects to the priority_20_3_8 page now)


Thanks, going to wait a bit so I don't get put at the end of the queue for being first like last time


----------



## beejay

I put my number in. Last time I did the same and I think probably didn't get the new software until general release.

I wonder what happens this time.


----------



## BlackBetty

Any word on what 20.3.8 will be bringing to the premiere?


----------



## CoxInPHX

According to this posting it sounds like an immediate update is needed to fix issues with the TiVo N WiFi Adapter. I have seen several postings on Facebook regarding the same issue.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9923584#post9923584


carolynannmaher said:


> I talked to TiVo support yesterday and they told me TiVo is going to send out an update to the Fall 2013 download in the next 7-10 days. She admitted it has caused problems with customers who use wireless. In the meantime, she had me revert to the SD menu and reboot everything again - and return the IP address to DHCP - and it worked. So I'm back in action and hope to go back to HD menu after the next service update. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## gonzotek

BlackBetty said:


> Any word on what 20.3.8 will be bringing to the premiere?


Also:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9906477#post9906477


rainwater said:


> Change the padding time on an individual recording (that is a season pass) before it airs and you will get a duplicate recording that appears as if it is a manual recording.





TiVoMargret said:


> I believe it is fixed in the *next* update. I'm currently expecting that update in mid-December.
> 
> --Margret


----------



## nooneuknow

Hopefully they'll fix the bug with the grid guide jumping back to current time, at inconvenient times.

If they consider it a "feature", then maybe a toggle to turn it on/off would be nice.


----------



## BlackBetty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/410152886404796416


----------



## BlackBetty

BlackBetty said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/410152886404796416


Anyone get this yet?


----------



## ajwees41

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone get this yet?


yes pending restart


----------



## rsnaider

Nothing for me, and signed up last week went this went live.

Oh-well...


----------



## lessd

rsnaider said:


> Nothing for me, and signed up last week went this went live.
> 
> Oh-well...


The update went on my Roamio yesterday and on my Premiere tonight, all is well


----------



## rsnaider

Well, I get this message when I try to enter them again

Your box has already been submitted for the software update (20.3.8). 

So this round it is my turn to enter that black hole...


----------



## chiguy50

rsnaider said:


> Well, I get this message when I try to enter them again
> 
> Your box has already been submitted for the software update (20.3.8).
> 
> So this round it is my turn to enter that black hole...


Quit elbowing . . . it's crowded in here!


----------



## chiguy50

rsnaider said:


> Well, I get this message when I try to enter them again
> 
> Your box has already been submitted for the software update (20.3.8).
> 
> So this round it is my turn to enter that black hole...





chiguy50 said:


> Quit elbowing . . . it's crowded in here!


After e-mailing Margret yesterday, this two-time black-hole resident got the update on both Premieres this morning. Both Premiere and Premiere Elite took around 15 minutes to install the update. Thanks again, Margret!


----------



## Test

Not sure about the black hole thing, but it looks like I'm in it. I submitted my machines to the list the day it was posted, but no update. Will I get this when it goes out to everyone or is this an issue where I have to contact @tivodesign or resubmit my tsn to the list? I'd rather just wait if I'm going to get it eventually anyway. 

Is there an option in your settings just to have your boxes added to any priority list for future updates?


----------



## chiguy50

Test said:


> Not sure about the black hole thing, but it looks like I'm in it. I submitted my machines to the list the day it was posted, but no update. Will I get this when it goes out to everyone or is this an issue where I have to contact @tivodesign or resubmit my tsn to the list? I'd rather just wait if I'm going to get it eventually anyway.
> 
> Is there an option in your settings just to have your boxes added to any priority list for future updates?


You can always just wait until the update gets pushed to your boxes--that's the default option.

If you want to be on the priority update list, then you must enter the TSN for each box each time there is a new update. There is no standing priority list for all future updates.

And if you fell into the black hole, the e-mail address to use to request an immediate update is [email protected]. That's "Super" Margret Schmidt, and she is always Johnny on the spot!


----------



## Test

chiguy50 said:


> You can always just wait until the update gets pushed to your boxes--that's the default option.
> 
> If you want to be on the priority update list, then you must enter the TSN for each box each time there is a new update. There is no standing priority list for all future updates.
> 
> And if you fell into the black hole, the e-mail address to use to request an immediate update is [email protected]. That's "Super" Margret Schmidt, and she is always Johnny on the spot!


Thanks for the info


----------



## dianebrat

chiguy50 said:


> And if you fell into the black hole, the e-mail address to use to request an immediate update is [email protected]. That's "Super" Margret Schmidt, and she is always Johnny on the spot!


Wouldn't that be "maggie on the spot"? 
(and if she hates that I've just earned a spot in the Tivo hall of shame and they'll have my avatar on a dartboard at Tivo HQ)


----------



## slowbiscuit

Looks like I'm in the black hole for 20.3.8, even though I got on the priority for 20.3.7 and had no issues getting it. Signed up when I saw 20.3.8 thread here but so far no luck.


----------



## cherry ghost

Stuck in the black hole, again. Emails and Tweets to Margret going unanswered. Looks like I'm waiting until January.


----------



## rsnaider

I sent her an e-mail on Sunday and had the update the next day. I originally entered my TSN's the 1st day the priority page went live so I entered the black hole this time as well.


----------



## lgnad

Got black-holed too, this time around <sigh>


----------



## Loach

I just signed up yesterday. Sounds like I'll be waiting until January but we'll see.


----------



## beejay

I was languishing in the black hole until yesterday. Installing it now (since the TiVo was busy at 2am).


----------

